# setup defaults



## jackline (Nov 6, 2005)

what will happen if u load setup defaults and if this happens is there any way to change it back.?


----------



## Old Bob (Dec 18, 2004)

jackline,

Don't know exactly what "setup defaults" you are refering to, BUT "generally" when you select "defaults" any "custom settings" are gone forever !!!


----------



## jackline (Nov 6, 2005)

could that be why some of the icons and programs are missing?


----------



## Covenant (Apr 2, 2004)

Yes...A program might have 20 total functions, but only 10 of them are used by most people. So the program will have a "default" or "typical" installation which will omit the 10 rarely used functions.

This is done because it can usually save a good deal of disk space.
The difference between a "typical" and "full" install of Microsoft Office is a few hundred MBs.

Hope that answers your question.


----------

